# Aristo All purpose well Car



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

I just noticed something about it in the last issue of garden railways. Anyone seen one or got any pics? A Google search didn't provide much info and neither did a search here or on the Aristo web site.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I had heard that its on the back burner for alittle while till they get many of the other stuff out thats in the works.


----------



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

Ah, I was skimming over the last issue's trainworld add and it said new, then i checked this one and they weren't there.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, Marty is buddies with Lewis, maybe he can get the real info. The other stuff is delayed also, like the PCC car, and the 0-4-0 live steamer. What IS coming out Marty?, since I'm always wrong in your opinion, you must always be right. So impress us. 

(Doesn't it suck when someone follows you around to give you a bad time? I don't like it either Marty) 

Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

believe me, your the last person I would follow around. I've finally learned that I should not joke at all with you because you will take it wrong, 
sniff..sniff...... I guess I'm a dog. 
BTY 
I had forgotten about this thread and some others because I work on my RR more than I spend time checking all the threads.. I've smiled and laughed at the exchanges.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

For some reason the edit is not working for me. 
But I don't try to impress anyone, I don't want to come across as a know-it-all. I simply start threads or share photos of many different projects that others can do also. 
enough said.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

Considering the economy and the fact that (reportedly) one factory is responsible (aka has all the contracts) now for at least 2 major LS manufacturers equipment and how many smaller scales . . . . . . it is no wonder aka no surprise (to me anyways) that quite a few items are now being delayed ! 

Trainsworld is not the only one that seems to have 'olde' ads . . . . nicholas trains has had what seems to be the same ad in GR for at least 2 yrs that includes items that have that long ago been cancelled or deferred indefinitely !! 


This AP well car being postponed is not really surprising. There is a lot of things that have always been beyond our control even within our own households ! 

ie. 


nite, 

doug c 



p.s. another rollout postponement --- CN GP40 in zebra paint, custom run as initiated by CGST .


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

With the way the economy is I'd bet it's next year before you see any new Items from AC and for that matter other manufactures. I just wish that they would tell us truthfully what the delay is. Sure would cut out all the scuttle butt. Later RJD


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

RJ,

It wouldn't surprise me to see many items shelved for at least a year or two especially where the development and associated costs are still in the pipeline. Looking at the news each day there will be some models that never make it to the stores as the manufacturer will be out of business.


I guess any sensible manufacturer will consolidate on the items he already produces and in particular those that sell well. He wants to stay afloat just like the rest of us.








Remember most of the Stateside model makers also sell a lot to Europe and some European countries are in a worse predicament that the USA and UK. Exchange rates have caused prices of most large scale items to soar over here. Thank goodness I have already got all I need (apart from the occasional bargain that I might be fortunate enough to see







).


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

That's my point Alan quit giving us the run around as to the delays. Just come out and give us the truth instead of the BS. later RJD


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

They CAN'T give you the truth.

They CAN'T say it will be out in 5 years (in reality).

If they did that, you would spend your money somewhere else, and not with them.

Besides, the more HYPE, ADVERTISEMENT, they get, the better for them.

They want you to keep talking about it, to spread more WORD OF MOUTH ADVERTISING.

Car companies do this ALL the time, ever heard of auto shows (promises promises NEVER kept).

How about the NUREMBURG toy show (promises promises there too) 2 year waiting list promises.




OK OK!!!

You want the TRUTH:

1) Lack of money, money, money (its always money)

2) GREG this ones for you, (You Aristo LOVER), they had trouble getting it HALF right (even for Chinese standards).

Anyone else have any ideas, 

WHY??????????

Greg and sometimes Marty, others too (you Know who you are).

Seeing you guys BICKER (choice words) on here, makes my day.

Seeing GROWN men, getting crazy over TOY TRAINS, instead of the ECONOMY, makes my day.

Thank you fellows

I want to thank SHAD too, I love this site, keep it up.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, we're just playing around, sniff sniff,,,,bark..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave one think about your statement I sure not going to wait I'll go elsewhere to buy trains. Same for a car company there is always another company that may have something I want. I'm sure I'm not the only person that will walk away after waiting and waiting. Just llike USAT has got some niece well cars. Guess who is getting my money. Later RJD


----------

